# Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????



## laci (12. September 2006)

Bei uns in Ungarn sind die Brassen begehrte Speisefische.Ich möchte Euch unsere Familien Rezepte vorstellen.Die besten sind die Brassen zwischen 200-400gr.Bei sauber machen den Kopf dran lassen.Beim Kopf fest halten und vom Kopf bis Schwanz alle 2-3mm bis zur Wirbelsäule einschneiden(das ist sehr wichtig, weil so beim braten die Gräten verschwinden.) und dann erst den Kopf abschneiden. Knoublauch Pürriren,mit pfeffer und Salz vermischen ,damit die Fische einreiben.Pflanzenoel erhitzen,dann von beide Seite Kross braten.All meine Deutsche Gäste wahren davon begeistert,trotz Knoblauch.Sie hätten nie gedacht,das es Brassen sind. Viel spass und Guten Appetit.#h


----------



## melis (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Na wegen der Gräten. Aber geräuchert sind sie klasse.


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



melis schrieb:


> Na wegen der Gräten. Aber geräuchert sind sie klasse.


@melis 
wenn du weiter oder "besser" gelesen hättest, dann hättest du den Trick mit den Gräten auch verstanden. Einschneiden heisst das Zauberwort!Versuch es mal, es lohnt sich bestimmt! 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.#h


----------



## melis (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Ich habe weitergelesen und das sehr gut verstanden. Du hattest gefragt warum und ich schireb, wegen der Gräten. Den Trick kenne ich. Klappt aber nicht bei allen Zubereitungsarten.


----------



## CyKingTJ (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Die Gräten verschwinden? Brennen die weg oder wie?

Das letzte mal hab ich Brassen gegessen vor über 10 Jahren in Form von Fischfrikadellen, die Arbeit hatte sich aber meine Mutter gemacht, ich bin nicht so der Fan von Brassen.


----------



## w3azle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

wie einschneiden?

von kopf bis schwanz alle 2-3mm bis zur wirbelsäule....
versteh ich trotzdem nicht....könnter das nich mal aufmalen?!
weil so gibts für mich grad zu viele varianten  ^^

aber knoblauch ist immer gut!!!  lecker

gruß


----------



## Maik W. (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



melis schrieb:


> Ich habe weitergelesen und das sehr gut verstanden. Du hattest gefragt warum und ich schireb, wegen der Gräten. Den Trick kenne ich. Klappt aber nicht bei allen Zubereitungsarten.



Deswegen hat er ja seine Zubereitungsart beschrieben, das Braten. Durch die große Hitze werden die Gräten weich, so dass die kaum mehr wahrnehmbar sind. Da die zusätzlich mehrmals durchtrennt wurden, stellen sie für den Genuß kein Problem mehr dar.

Das die Gräten durchs Dünsten oder Pochieren nicht so sehr erweichen, ist klar. Aber das hat er ja auch nicht beschrieben.

Wie man einen Fisch zubereitet, nd welchen Fisch man mag, ist und bleibt eben Geschmackssache.

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Die Gräten verschwinden? Brennen die weg oder wie?
> 
> durch das Einschneiden beider Seiten,werden die winzigen Grätenstücke von beiden Seiten gebraten.Dadurch merkt man diese Gräten nicht mehr.|wavey:


----------



## CyKingTJ (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Keine schlechte Idee. Ich werd das mal ausprobieren. Muss nur noch ne ordentliche Pfanne finden wenn ich mal nen fetten Klodeckel aus der Elbe ziehe.


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



Maik W. schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er ja seine Zubereitungsart beschrieben, das Braten. Durch die große Hitze werden die Gräten weich, so dass die kaum mehr wahrnehmbar sind.
> 
> 
> Danke Maik. ich kann mich nicht so professionell auf Deutsch mitteilen.Das ist sehr gut beschrieben von dir, das wollte ich auch so darstellen.#h


----------



## Maik W. (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Passt schon, laci....

Ich kenne die Einschneide- methode auch, und ich habe sehr gut verstanden, wie Du es erklärt hast.

Im Grunde genommen ist jeder Weißfisch essbar, man muß nur Wissen, wie man Ihn zubereiten muß.

Schade nur, das viele immer noch der Meinung sind, das man aus Weißfisch "nur" Fischfrikadellen machen kann (auch wenn die schon lecker sind). Richtig gemacht, schmeckt jeder Weißfisch aus der Pfanne 1a, und die Gräten stören nicht.

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## cobra96 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

ich hab sie bis jetzt nur als frikadelle oder sauer eingelegt gegessen und war nicht so begeistert davon , aber das rezept mit dem einschneiden werd ich auf jedefall probieren , höhrt sich gut an. #6


----------



## cobra96 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

nee maik , aus rotaugen etc schöne backfische im bierteig draus machen ist lecker  
sauer oder frikadelle war nur auf brachsen bezogen eben wegen den gräten, kannte das mit dem einschneiden nicht, deshalb supper tip


----------



## Maik W. (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



cobra96 schrieb:


> nee maik , aus rotaugen etc schöne backfische im bierteig draus machen ist lecker



Sach ich ja. Muß ja nicht immer nur Seelachs,  Rotbarsch oder sonstwas sein, was man Braten oder Fritieren kann.

Mist. Jetzt krieg ich schmacht, dabei hab ich doch schon gegessen......


----------



## cobra96 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

ojaaa nen guster bekomm ich auch grad . backfische im bierteig und ein schönes kühles bierchen dazu währ jetzt schon was


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Danke für die antworten,das macht viel spass von euch die meinungen zu lesen.


----------



## Laksos (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

@laci

Ich finde dein Thema hier gut und interessant!#6 

Hast du prima, kurz und verständlich beschrieben, worum's geht. So sehen vielleicht doch auch mal viele Angler, die bei jedem Brassen stöhnen "...bäh, schon wieder so einer", daß man diese Fische sehr wohl auch mal gut in der Küche verwerten kann und daß die prima schmecken können, klasse!


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Hallo laci,

ich habe mal gehört man solle sie vorher in Mehl wenden, welches mit Paprika vermischt wurde bis es lachsfarben ist. #6


----------



## laci (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hallo laci,
> 
> ich habe mal gehört man solle sie vorher in Mehl wenden, welches mit Paprika vermischt wurde bis es lachsfarben ist. #6


Danke,Du hast recht ,ich habe das total vergessen:c Entschuldigung.|wavey:


----------



## Maik W. (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Das werde ich doch demnächst glatt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## bennie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Ich mag Brassen, an der feinen Rute und dann wieder schwimmen lassen. Es git bessere Speisefische. Ich angel eh nie gezielt auf Brassen


----------



## w3azle (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

na dann lass doch den kommentar wenn du nichmal interesse an brassen hast und bezieh dich aufs thema


----------



## bennie (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

hey, das war eine Frage und meine ernst gemeinte Antwort


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

@bennie

Keep on Murmelfishing... ;+


----------



## kaja (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Solltet ihr einen richtig großen Brassen haben, so sind die Gräten auch sehr groß.

Ich habe am 1.Juni 2006 einen 68cm langen und 4,8 kg schweren Brassen gefangen. Da haste erstmal einen Klodeckel, der nicht mal in unserer Spüle passte. Was machste also ???#c#c

Ich habe den Brassen großzügig filiert und die Haut abgezogen.
Der typische Modergeschmack, den so große Brassen oft haben, war somit auch weg.

Dannach wurden die Filets gebraten, war übrigens sehr lecker, und die restlichen Gräten waren so groß und wenig vorhanden, daß man sie beim essen einfach entfernen konnte.

Ich hatte nicht mehr Gräten auf dem Teller als bei anderen Fischen.

Mit kleinen Brassen kenne ich mich nicht so aus, da ich eigentlich nicht geziehlt auf sie angel.

Ich hoffe ,daß ich ein wenig helfen konnte

Petri Heil 
Karsten


----------



## Ekart (26. November 2006)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Komischerweise fangen wir hier  am Bodensee nur noch diese "Klodeckel". Keiner weiß, wo und wie  man die kleinen Silberbarren fangen kann. Und nachdem mir schon zwei Räucherkampagnen mit den Großen wegen Ungenießbarkeit daneben gegangen sind, hab ich das Brachsenthema erst mal zu den Akten gelegt.
Dank Eurer Tips werd ich mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.
Bei den großem Tieren nur die Filets zu verwerten hat sich schon mehrmals bewährt. Also noch mal von vorn.

Grüße vom See,

Eki


----------



## 42er barsch (6. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

schon etwas älteres thema, aber zeitlos aktuell.

was mit den gräten passiert wenn man einen weissfisch " Kröpft " ( alle 2-3mm einschneidet ) kann man sich gut veranschaulichen wenn man mal einen weissfisch der 300-500g klasse einfach filetiert und dann das GRÄTENGERÜST in die friteuse packt.
die gräten inclusive der wirbelsäule werden knackig und cross, ganz hartgesottenen würzen mit salz und pfeffer und probieren mal.
die schwanzflosse ist fritiert mit kartoffelchips zu vergleichen, der eine mags der andere nicht.
beim einschneiden der weissfische in relativ kurzen abständen kommt das heisse fett von beiden seiten an die gräte die dadurch in ihrer struktur cross wird und beim essen nicht mehr stört.
ich habe meine fische schon auf diese weise vorfritiert, dann erst gewürzt und nochmal in der pfanne in heisser butter geschwenkt weil die gewürze in der friteuse oft verbrennen.
gruss


----------



## micr0 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

find das thema auch recht interessant, vor kurzem hab ich auch zwei brassen am band gehabt, die mir dann wieder entglitten sind 

etwas ärgerlich im nachhinein, nun weiß ich mehr.
die nächste wird erstmal probiert


----------



## koja (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

danke ür die info


----------



## koja (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

meine Rezept für  Karpfen sauba machen und für 24 St in Zwiebel einlegen schmeckt wie Kotelett


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



koja schrieb:


> meine Rezept für Karpfen sauba machen und für 24 St in Zwiebel einlegen schmeckt wie Kotelett


 


Und weshalb isst du dann kein Kotelett mit weniger
Schleim? |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Warum wollt Ihr keine Brassen essen????

Ich darf sie net mehr essen,Brassen sind Ganzjährig geschont.....warum und weshalb = Ja das ist ne andere Baustelle.

|wavey:


----------



## perikles (7. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

also ich habs ja schon oft gepostet, wie ich grätenreiche fische mache, egal ob hecht oder weissfische
filetieren zuerst,
das filet in dünne ca 1-2cm streifen schneiden, in einer guten curry paste einlegen, am nächsten tag melieren, in der pfanne oder wok herausbraten, bis sie wirklich kross sind, dazu eine curry sauce und wok gemüse + reis,  oder sie mit pommes und gewürzketchup essen, 
kartoffelsalat bayrisch oder die majo-preissn variante schmeckt beides vorzüglich,
und so werden bei mir fast alle fische zubereitet^^ ausser renke, barsch, forelle, zander


----------



## antonio (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

vor jahren war es ganz normal, daß weißfische auch im handel angeboten wurden, ja und manch einer wirds nicht glauben, sie wurden auch gekauft.
dann kamen die refos und das edelfischgequatsche auf und auf einmal schmeckten die weißfische nicht mehr und keiner kaufte sie mehr.
ein gutes beispiel wie manipulierbar der mensch ist.

antonio


----------



## White Carp (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Moin 
schon allein wenn ich an deren extremen Schleim denke, würde ich kein happen runter kriegen.


----------



## antonio (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

du sollst doch nicht den schleim essen.
ist nur komisch beim aal als beispiel würde das nie jemand sagen und auch der hecht hat extrem viel schleim.
also alles in den meisten fällen nur vorurteile.

antonio


----------



## Josef87 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Laci, lieben Dank für das gute Rezept, schön das Du es mit uns teilst das bereichert die Deutsche Küche, oft gibt es in den Östlichen Ländern tolle Rezepte die wir so garnicht kennen, wie auch die Voblas. Vieles was wir als nicht schmeckent abwerten schmeckt in Wahrheit gut, man muss nur wissen wie man es richtig zu zubereiten hat. 

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren sobald die Brassen bei uns wieder aktiv sind, aber meistens erwischt man hier nur die Großen.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Finke20 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

:vik:

@antonio,

ja Menschen sind so leicht zu manipulieren.

Also Brassen wurden von meinen Großeltern oft Sauergekocht. 

Aber was vom Brassen auch super schmeckt, ist gebratener Rogen. Sieht vor dem braten nicht so doll aus, nach dem braten ist er schön gelb und mit einer Butterstulle dazu, einfach nur lecker :k.


----------



## Endmin (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Nehm auch ab und zu eine Brasse mit nach Hause. Die schmecken geräuchert richtig gut! 

gruß Tim


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Bei uns sind Weißfische jeglicher Art noch Standard aufm Wochenmarkt, sind sogar fast so begehrt wie die "Edelfische"

Ich esse Brassen geräuchert oder als Fischfrikadelle#6


----------



## 42er barsch (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

mein rat an alle die in meinem umkreis brassen fangen: 
setzt die nur alle schön wieder zurrück.


----------



## paul123 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum wollt Ihr keine Brassen essen????
> 
> Ich darf sie net mehr essen,Brassen sind Ganzjährig geschont.....warum und weshalb = Ja das ist ne andere Baustelle.
> 
> |wavey:


Hallo, 
und Allen noch ein schönes Osterfest. Da ich kein Zielfischangler bin, habe ich nichts gegen Brassen oder Plötzen. Auch nicht in der Pfanne und gegessen. Meine Frage passt vielleicht nicht ganz hier her, aber die "andere Baustelle" hat mich neugierig gemacht. Ich angele hauptsächlich in der Spree und da sind Brassen und Co. noch gut zu Hause, obwohl es nicht immer die Größten sind und warum darfst du keine Brassen essen?

Wenn ich was verpasst haben sollte, dann ist das Osterwasser schuld. 

Tschüß! 

Paul123


----------



## Jose (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

meine antworten zur frage des TE:


viele angler sind nicht vertraut mit grundlegenden verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten
(z.b. das wie vom TE beschriebene 'lamellieren' von grätenreichen fischen, hecht u.a.)
unwürdige und im zweifel sogar würgreiz erzeugende trivialnamen für fische: brasse==klodeckel.
(wer will schon klodeckel essen?)
entscheidender aber dürfte sein: kein "edelfisch", kein handelswert, ergo auch kein preisranking
(wat nix kost iss auch nix)
saturiertheit gepaart mit dummheit
(das dreamteam an sich...)
oder auch, ganz simpel, dass einem brasse nicht schmeckt
(mir zum beispiel, weiß auch nicht genau wie wieso...)


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



Jose schrieb:


> meine antworten zur frage des TE:
> 
> 
> viele angler sind nicht vertraut mit grundlegenden verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten
> ...


 


@ Jose,#h

bitte definiere mal den Begriff *"Edelfisch".*

*Ich habe schon etliche Stunden im Netz verbracht,um eine verbindliche Aussage zu finden.*
*Habe eine rechtsverbindliche Aussage noch nicht finden können.*

Hintergrund:

Vor geschätzten 35 Jahren wurde ich von einem Fischerei-
aufseher an der Nahe im Raum Bad Kreuznach-Münster-
eifel zusammen gefalltet wegen Benutzung eines Rotauges
als Köderfisch.


----------



## paul123 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Hallo!
Ich schon wieder.
Die Antwort hättest du vieleicht von Jose.
Aber noch mehr Osterwasser etwas später mal meine Antwort.
(zwei Grad minus und kein Bock zum Nachtangeln, keine Welse und riesen Karpfen und auch keine Aale)

Ich gebe in allen Punkten Jose recht. Er hat ja nun mal alles aufgeschrieben, was so möglich ist.   

Wenn du Jose "locken" wolltest, mit "was ist Edelfisch" kann ich Dir kein Antwort geben.

Ansonsten steh ich auf den Standpunkt, das der Begriff "Edelfisch" immer eine Sache des Nahrungsmittelangebots ist."
1945 hätten sich bestimmt in Deutschland und irgendwo auf der Welt etliche Leute darüber gefreut, eine warme Fischsuppe aus Brassen und Plötzen und Co. zu essen, was heute nicht mehr gefrag ist. Da hätten Leute auf dem Schwarzmarkt bezahlt, was im Verhältnis zu heute eine gute Angelausrüstung wäre. (Weil entweder notwendig war und man das Geld hatte oder man gönnt sich mal was und haut mal auf den Pransen)
Heute ist das Angeln eine reine Freizeitbeschäftigung und einige möchten für die investierte Kohle das Beste rausholen oder mutieren zum "Großwildjäger". (dünnste Angel um das Feeling vom Drill zu spüren, wie wär es mal die Sekretären vom Chef zu überlisten, ist gesünder für die Fische, allerdings gibt es für die Frau noch nicht das nötige Lockfutter und Zubehör auf dem Markt, man muss irgendwie noch seinen Kopf anstrengen, den man zuvor auf der Arbeit ausgepowert hat). 

Ansonsten ist der Begriff Edelfisch in meiner Region durchaus üblich für Hecht, Zander und Aal usw. und den Rest will man nicht. 
Das ist halt menschlicher Sprachgebrauch und das kann auch das Internet und Gerichte nicht ändern.

In diesem Sinne und etliche Osterwasser weiter,

Paul 123


----------



## Slick (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Ich hatte mal eine 60iger Brasse geräuchert,seitdem bin ich voll scharf auf den Fisch.Ich hätte nie gedacht das Brasse so gut schmeckt.Leider gibt es hier kaum Brassen mehr.Ich fange mehr Aale wie Brassen.#q

Die Gräten stören mich ehrlich gesagt nicht.Keine Ahnung was die Leute mit den Gräten haben.


Grüße


----------



## siloaffe (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



Jose schrieb:


> meine antworten zur frage des TE:
> 
> 
> viele angler sind nicht vertraut mit grundlegenden verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten
> ...




Mein lieber (Räusper)... Äääähm Jose 

Wie solls auch anders sei ich bin schon wieder NICHT deiner Meinung.|rolleyes 

Mir persönlich schmeckt deer brassen eeeecht gut!!!! 
Auch wenn mans nicht denkt aber ich liebe Brassen frikadellen!:m  

Jedoch wenn ich den Bestand sehe stell ich meine Persönlichen Bedürfnisse zurück zudem ist mir auzch die Sauerei in der Küche nur 1X im Jahr gestattet|rolleyes 

Aber das Fleisch an sich empfinde ich als das wohlschmeckendste Weißfischfleich!!! 
(entschuldigt meine Schreibweise hab jetzt ca 2promill und finds mal Ok)

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## gründler (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



paul123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich angele hauptsächlich in der Spree und da sind Brassen und Co. noch gut zu Hause, obwohl es nicht immer die Größten sind und warum darfst du keine Brassen essen?


 

Dann komm mal richtung Nordwest HH-H-HB....Brasse stark rückgängig in manchen gewässen schon gefährdet,und da haben einige Pächter halt seit einiger Zeit nen Riegel vorgeschoben.

Essen darf/dürfte ich die schon,nur da wo ich angel gehe töten halt nicht,da ganzjährig unter Schutz.


#h


----------



## siloaffe (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



gründler schrieb:


> Brasse stark rückgängig in manchen gewässen schon gefährdet,und da haben einige Pächter halt seit einiger Zeit nen Riegel vorgeschoben.
> #h



Zurecht wie ich finde auch wenn ich immer wieder so dämliche Sprüche wie: Die Schleimbolzen kommen mir nicht in den Kecer höre, finde ich deise Einstellung Megacheißße. 
Es ist ein fisch wie jeder andere und so behandele ich ihn auch, selbstt wenn ich alle NICHTVERLETZTEN zurücksetze!!!!???!!!???...


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

Besonders schlimm finde ich die aussagen meiner Vereinskollegen...

"Brassen, was willste den damit, schmeiß die bloß in den Wald"

"Brassen, blos raus mit dem mist, die haben in dem Gewässer nichts zu suchen"

"Brassen, kannste den Hühnern geben"

Usw.

Ich finde das geräucherte Großbrassen echt super schmecken und ein schöner Fisch ist es auch wie ich finde.

Tl.


----------



## gründler (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm finde ich die aussagen meiner Vereinskollegen...
> 
> "Brassen, was willste den damit, schmeiß die bloß in den Wald"


 


Das ist nen Verstoß gegen das TSG und gegen Forstgesetze.....etc.

Das kann allein nur beim entsorgen im Wald Feld Flur..... richtig teuer werden,der letzte fall wo jemand sein Gartenlaub im Wald entsorgt hat,kostete ihn 2500€,die Stafe für solches Ausbringen geht bis zu 50.000€ oder bis zu 2 Jahre Haft.


#h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



laci schrieb:


> Bei uns in Ungarn sind die Brassen begehrte Speisefische.Ich möchte Euch unsere Familien Rezepte vorstellen.Die besten sind die Brassen zwischen 200-400gr.Bei sauber machen den Kopf dran lassen.Beim Kopf fest halten und vom Kopf bis Schwanz alle 2-3mm bis zur Wirbelsäule einschneiden(das ist sehr wichtig, weil so beim braten die Gräten verschwinden.) und dann erst den Kopf abschneiden. Knoublauch Pürriren,mit pfeffer und Salz vermischen ,damit die Fische einreiben.Pflanzenoel erhitzen,dann von beide Seite Kross braten.All meine Deutsche Gäste wahren davon begeistert,trotz Knoblauch.Sie hätten nie gedacht,das es Brassen sind. Viel spass und Guten Appetit.#h



Hi,
das hört sich ja irgendwie lecker an, schuppst du die Fische vorher?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

ü50 in die Tonne und dann noch warm aus dem Rauch ein Gedicht....:l


----------



## Jose (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jose,#h
> 
> bitte definiere mal den Begriff *"Edelfisch".*
> 
> ...



findest du auch nicht, weil der begriff quatsch ist, auch wenn er, wie Paul richtig schreibt, im anglerischen sprachgebrauch ist.
fisch ist fisch, mancher schmeckt mir, mancher schmeckt anderen, und unwürdig ist mancher name (klodeckel) wie manche behandlungsweise.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*



Jose schrieb:


> findest du auch nicht, weil der begriff quatsch ist, auch wenn er, wie Paul richtig schreibt, im anglerischen sprachgebrauch ist.
> fisch ist fisch, mancher schmeckt mir, mancher schmeckt anderen, und unwürdig ist mancher name (klodeckel) wie manche behandlungsweise.


 


Jose,#h

wenn mich ein Fischereiaufseher anmacht,weil ich mit "Edel-
fisch" (Rotauge) als Köder geangelt habe,so ist in meinen Augen die Frage schon von Relevanz.:m


----------



## perikles (9. April 2012)

*AW: Warrum wolt Ihr keine Brassen essen????*

servus,
also ich finde diese ganze abwertung vieler weissfische oder anderer kleinfische total minderwertig, für mich ist ein wildfang nerfling/brachse/aitel, etc.. wesentlich mehr wert, als wenn ich auf satzkarpfen fische, wie oft liesst man, es war nur "ein schleimiger klodeckel" oder andere nette betitelungen, für fische, die meines erachtens etwas mehr respekt verdient hätten, aber meist hört man es eh von den ganzen pro-huntern, die nur ihre dicken kilo fische im kopf haben, und sich gegenseitig hochschaukeln, was ihre fangerfolge angeht, 
mir machen weissfische immer spass wenn ich sie fange, egal auf futterkorb, zupfrute und hoffentlich bald auf meine fliegenrute,
 ich werte einen fang nicht nach fischarten, sondern nach dem schwierigkeitsgrad der methode und der häufigkeit der fischart,
ich kann weissfische zubereiten und essen, auch wenn ich beim kochen die sog. edelfische bevorzuge,


----------

